# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  ROSA - Jeune femelle Beauceron sourde

## mamita

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* ROSA
*Type:* Beauceron
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




 ROSA, jeune femelle beauceron sourde cherche famille adoptante sachant s'adapter à son handicap. 
 Elle vient de passer quelques semaines chez une éducatrice comportementaliste pour apprendre à gérer son problème de surdité, évaluer ses ententes au niveau de ses congénères ainsi qu'auprès d'autres animaux et la sensibiliser un peu plus à la vie urbaine (le monde, les autos). 

Elle se trouve actuellement en pension éducative mais Rosa est prête maintenant à trouver très vite SA famille .

Elle est propre et sait marcher en laisse.

Nous  lui recherchons une famille avec un jardin bien clos et pourquoi pas  avec un congénère sociable. La famille devra continuer à la maintenir en  éveil et continuer son éducation comme avec n'importe quel autre chien  sans handicap.

Elle aura besoin de présence humaine quasi permanente.
Au vu de sa surdité, on évitera les jeunes enfants dans la famille ainsi que les chats.

Si vous pensez pouvoir vous investir pour le bien-être de ROSA, elle vous le rendra au centuple. 

N'hésitez pas à nous contacter en nous indiquant votre adresse mail et votre téléphone.

----------


## mamita

Après quelques semaines en pension éducative pour que Rosa puisse accepter au mieux son handicap, celle-ci est maintenant prête à trouver très rapidement SA famille   ::

----------


## mamita

Rosa est réservée  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

oh, c'est super !!!! surtout, dites nous la semaine prochaine si c'est du sur de sûr !!!!!! on croise les doigts

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Petite Rosa on attend avec impatience la confirmation de ton adoption ::

----------


## mamita

Voilà, Rosa est bien en cours d'adoption, son arrivée chez sa nouvelle famille s'est très bien passée. On croise les doigts pour la suite. ::

----------

